# New ZZ Tutorial! Short, Detailed, Easy to Understand.



## Joseph Hale (Jul 4, 2016)

When I first learned ZZ I was frustrated by the lack of good content available to help people learn it. I am now sub-20 with ZZ (pushing sub15) and wish to offer what I didn't have. Here is my brand new ZZ Method Tutorial. It is a short video (13mins 30 secs) but covers in detail the basics of the ZZ Method with great clarity. I am currently working on a video series on how to get faster at ZZ and will be releasing it in the coming weeks.
I hope you enjoy the video. Comments and feedback are always welcome!


----------



## PlainCuber (Jul 29, 2016)

Hey, this was a good video. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Teoidus (Jul 29, 2016)

This is a really well-made video, good job!

Only suggestion I'd have is to teach solving corners before edges during 2-look PLL, as that trains people to look for headlights right after OLL, but other than that this tutorial is awesome.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 29, 2016)

While asmallkitten has a nice tutorial, it's a 7 or 8 video long series compared to your single and kind of short video... Nice job.


----------



## Joseph Hale (Aug 20, 2016)

The series for getting faster at ZZ is up and running! Here's the link to the full ZZ series: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLOoLpSYY2WQg_8Rl5OJb7EQMSFfjmglkA

And a link to just the Faster ZZ series https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLOoLpSYY2WQiBwptC_mMeXm6akDody3F4


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 26, 2016)

Joseph Hale said:


> When I first learned ZZ I was frustrated by the lack of good content available to help people learn it. I am now sub-20 with ZZ (pushing sub15) and wish to offer what I didn't have. Here is my brand new ZZ Method Tutorial. It is a short video (13mins 30 secs) but covers in detail the basics of the ZZ Method with great clarity. I am currently working on a video series on how to get faster at ZZ and will be releasing it in the coming weeks.
> I hope you enjoy the video. Comments and feedback are always welcome!


Good initiative


----------



## sotolf2 (Aug 29, 2016)

I really enjoyed your videos, short and to the point, and it helped me actually understand ZZ, now it's just about learning to do it right, and get EO-Line + PLL into my head


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 13, 2016)

This was a very nice tutorial. I'm a bit slower than you at ZZ; I average high 16 right now.


Teoidus said:


> Only suggestion I'd have is to teach solving corners before edges during 2-look PLL, as that trains people to look for headlights right after OLL, but other than that this tutorial is awesome.


-and that you never gave an example during F2L showing a "buckle" as a E-slice edge in this tutorial. I did watch a few example solves and am relived that you show "buckles" as E-slice edges which, I think, is the most important part of F2L. Otherwise its just EOCFOP.


----------



## Petro Leum (Sep 13, 2016)

Very nice and quick tutorial for beginners! I still like to recommend asmallkitten's long tutorial, but yours is perfect for the lazy ones with no time 

PS: Nice rug!


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 14, 2016)

I want to learn ZZ but I would prefer working off a written tutorial if possible. Is there such a thing? I know 2-look OLL and full PLL from CFOP, and I basically understand edge orientation with Petrus, but putting together an EOline just doesn't work yet.


----------



## sqAree (Sep 14, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> I want to learn ZZ but I would prefer working off a written tutorial if possible. Is there such a thing? I know 2-look OLL and full PLL from CFOP, and I basically understand edge orientation with Petrus, but putting together an EOline just doesn't work yet.



http://cube.crider.co.uk/zz.php


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 14, 2016)

sqAree said:


> http://cube.crider.co.uk/zz.php


Perfect! Thanks!


----------

